# Concentrated shampoo/conditioner



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*What ratio do you use for the coat handler conditioner as in 1oz conditioner 15 oz water? Also on the Pure Paws reconstructive shampoo 1 oz shampoo 10 ounces water? Am I understanding this correctly?*


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I use the 15/1 or whatever they advise-infact since Miss Paige had a reaction to some either shampoo or conditioner I use more water than required.

Pat


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Lilly's mom said:


> *What ratio do you use for the coat handler conditioner as in 1oz conditioner 15 oz water? Also on the Pure Paws reconstructive shampoo 1 oz shampoo 10 ounces water? Am I understanding this correctly?*


I'm not sure what you are asking, but think that you are asking how to dilute "15/1"? All that means is whatever you use for measuring, you use one of those (of shampoo) mixed with fifteen of those same measurements, of water. Ex: 1 oz shampoo with 15 oz water, or 1 tsp. shampoo with 15 tsp. water, or 1 cup shampoo with 15 cups water....etc.

Is this what you needed?

Sheri


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Not exactly I understood the ratio part I was just wondering exactly how much others use of the shampoo/conditioner. Say 1 tablespoon shampoo, or 2 tablespoon . What amount do they use in their ratio? I hope that makes sense.*


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ahaa, got it. 

Sheri


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I fill up the kitchen sink with water and pour a glob of shampoo in. Mix it all around. I wet the dog and stand them in the sink, and pour it on the doggie over and over and over. Then rince and repeat the same thing with the conditioner. I don't exactly measure.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks How does Kimberly do it?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh My Gosh!!!! Katie, that picture of Emmy in your avatar is absolutely adorable!!!!!!!!!!

I use the concentrated coat handler, but I just glob it on my hands, rub it in and rinse really good. I used to mix it with water in a spray bottle, but this is much easier.


----------

